# Dove abitate?



## Old Airforever (9 Marzo 2008)

Ciao fanciulle, ciao ometti, più di una volta mi sono chiesto dove abitate, inteso com'è la vostra zona di residenza, lo scenario, il panorama...anche senza entrare nei minimi dettagli, per riservatezza. Per chi non si connette da casa, illustri il panorama domiciliare...
Incomincio io: Lombardia, Pianura Padana, bassa provincia di Varese, "quasi" sul confine Lombardia-Piemonte. Paese di circa 14.000 anime, posto a circa 4 km. in linea d'aria dall'aeroporto intercontinentale di Milano Malpensa. Quando il cielo è limpido, scorgo tutta la catena alpina (in bella mostra il Monte Rosa), le montagne zvizzere e l'Appennino Ligure. Zona periferica, tranquilla...un pizzico di rumore causato da aerei ed elicotteri, ma sopportabile per chi è abituato.
Saluti a tutti!
Airforever


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Marzo 2008)

Puglia, già lo sapete.
Cittadina di circa 56.000 anime, sul mare, splendida, con un centro storico invidiabile!
Sempre viva, dicono che qui si faccia la bella vita, per via dei locali e del movimento di gente che c'è, sia d'estate che d'inverno, sul porto e nei dintorni del centro storico.
Casa mia è nel centro della città, a poche centinaia di metri c'è la piazza principale ma ancor più vicino è il mare....
Il panorama non è un granchè, perchè intorno ci sono i palazzi, ma è in una strada interna, quindi c'è parecchio silenzio e tranquillità...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Marzo 2008)

Nebbiopoli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   interland 
Appartamento all'ultimo piano ...dalla finestra vedo le prealpi Grigna e Resegone... decisamente pianura


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nebbiopoli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...che per chi non lo conosce, non è un re che si fa le pippe...


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao fanciulle, ciao ometti, più di una volta mi sono chiesto dove abitate, inteso com'è la vostra zona di residenza, lo scenario, il panorama...anche senza entrare nei minimi dettagli, per riservatezza. Per chi non si connette da casa, illustri il panorama domiciliare...
> Incomincio io: Lombardia, Pianura Padana, bassa provincia di Varese, "quasi" sul confine Lombardia-Piemonte. Paese di circa 14.000 anime, posto a circa 4 km. in linea d'aria dall'aeroporto intercontinentale di Milano Malpensa. Quando il cielo è limpido, scorgo tutta la catena alpina (in bella mostra il Monte Rosa), le montagne zvizzere e l'Appennino Ligure. Zona periferica, tranquilla...un pizzico di rumore causato da aerei ed elicotteri, ma sopportabile per chi è abituato.
> Saluti a tutti!
> Airforever


la zona dove vivo è abbastanza simile alla tua...bassa pianura emiliana, a una ventina di km dal PO e quindi dal confine con la lombardia...
Nelle giornate limpide si vedono da una parte le alpi e dall'altra gli appennini....pianura un pò più mossa di quella lombarda, più interrotta da filari di vigne e frutteti....anche qui la fanno da padrone nebbie e ghiaccio...a parte gli ultimi due o tre anni...
Paese nè grande nè piccolo, anche se la "mossa" per me è legata alle città (modena, reggio e., ferrara, bologna, mantova verona) che distano dai 30 ai 90 km...da dove vivo....come dico sempre....abbastanza vicino ma troppo lontano da tutto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La cosa che mi manca di più...è il mare, anche se son a metà strada fra il tirreno e l'adriatico!


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> la zona dove vivo è abbastanza simile alla tua...bassa pianura emiliana, a una ventina di km dal PO e quindi dal confine con la lombardia...
> Nelle giornate limpide si vedono da una parte le alpi e dall'altra gli appennini....pianura un pò più mossa di quella lombarda, più interrotta da filari di vigne e frutteti....anche qui la fanno da padrone nebbie e ghiaccio...a parte gli ultimi due o tre anni...
> Paese nè grande nè piccolo, anche se la "mossa" per me è legata alle città (modena, reggio e., ferrara, bologna, mantova verona) che distano dai 30 ai 90 km...da dove vivo....come dico sempre....abbastanza vicino ma troppo lontano da tutto!
> 
> ...


 
...mi hai fatto fare un tuffo nel passato, quando venivo più spesso dalle tue parti a trovare parenti paterni che risiedono tuttora a Reggio, Guastalla, Novellara e Luzzara...
Ma prima o poi verrò a visitare Brescello ed il famoso museo di Don Camillo e Peppone!


----------



## MK (9 Marzo 2008)

*Città*

In questa Milano sempre più grigia che spero troverà un modo di colorarsi prima o poi... Grazie alla società che sta diventando sempre più multietnica.

Ma prima o poi me ne andrò via... Il mare mi chiama. Dove come quando non lo so, ma accadrà...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao fanciulle, ciao ometti, più di una volta mi sono chiesto dove abitate, inteso com'è la vostra zona di residenza, lo scenario, il panorama...anche senza entrare nei minimi dettagli, per riservatezza. Per chi non si connette da casa, illustri il panorama domiciliare...
> Incomincio io: Lombardia, Pianura Padana, bassa provincia di Varese, "quasi" sul confine Lombardia-Piemonte. Paese di circa 14.000 anime, posto a circa 4 km. in linea d'aria dall'aeroporto intercontinentale di Milano Malpensa. Quando il cielo è limpido, scorgo tutta la catena alpina (in bella mostra il Monte Rosa), le montagne zvizzere e l'Appennino Ligure. Zona periferica, tranquilla...un pizzico di rumore causato da aerei ed elicotteri, ma sopportabile per chi è abituato.
> Saluti a tutti!
> Airforever



Pochi km da Lucca, pianura quindi ma ho la Versilia a  portata  di mano  e  le  alpi apuane  a poco di  più....direi  che strategicamente  son messo  bene


----------



## Old fay (9 Marzo 2008)

Roma centro..in un palazzo, primo e secondo piano!!!!! Sicuramente respiro molto più smog di voi!!


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2008)

Amsterdam... di fianco  a una parco bellissimo chiamato Sloterpark...al secondo piano di un palazzo moderno


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Marzo 2008)

Hinterland est-milano....
Abbastanza triste, ma....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Hinterland est-milano....
> Abbastanza triste, ma....


...ma?


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...ma?









































ma ci vive gente simpatica....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Marzo 2008)

dalla finestra dello studio vedo da sorrento a capoposillipo; penultimo piano di un palazzo di sei, in una strada in salita, pochi palazzi davanti


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2008)

Dalla finestra del mio ufficio vedo il coffee shop Blue Lagoon...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dalla finestra del mio ufficio vedo il coffee shop Blue Lagoon...


confesso la mia ignoranza....mai stata nella tua città, ma credo che il mio panorama sia meglio.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dalla finestra del mio ufficio vedo il coffee shop Blue Lagoon...


ma l'erba del parco com'è? tagliata all'inglese?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> confesso la mia ignoranza....mai stata nella tua città, ma credo che il mio panorama sia meglio.....


Scherzavo sai... il panorama dal mio ufficio e' il centro di Amsterdam per essere piu' precisa Leidseplein... molto caratteristico credo incomparabile (che non significa migliore o peggiore)...


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Marzo 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> confesso la mia ignoranza....mai stata nella tua città, ma credo che il mio panorama sia meglio.....


può essere che entrando al blue lagoon cambieresti idea....


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma l'erba del parco com'è? tagliata all'inglese?


Si... pero' tendono a tenerlo molto naturale...


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si... pero' tendono a tenerlo molto naturale...


poteranno quotidiananmente


----------



## Old Addos (9 Marzo 2008)

*Eccomi*

Come si legge nel mio profilo - piuttosto esauriente , contrariamente a tutti gli altri , volutamente lacunosi - abito a Ferrara , dove peraltro sono nato ;

la città è bella ma la gente è limitata all' ennesima potenza ; per fortuna lavoro a Bologna , quindi mi sono emancipato un minimo ;

anni fa ho girato l' Italia per lavoro , dalla Calabria alla Puglia alla Campania , poi Roma , poi Lombardia , Piemonte e Valle d' Aosta , poi ancora Liguria e Toscana ; insomma mi sono divertito ;

adesso però , se potessi rifarlo , mi divertirei ancora di più.


----------



## Old Holly (9 Marzo 2008)

Vivo a Torino, in periferia.
Nelle giornate limpide (alquanto rare) vedo tutta la corona delle Alpi, dal Monviso alla Francia.
Trovo che la mia città sia tutta da scoprire e sottovalutata.
Il mio sogno è un giorno trasferirmi in Sardegna.


----------



## Rebecca (9 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao fanciulle, ciao ometti, più di una volta mi sono chiesto dove abitate, inteso com'è la vostra zona di residenza, lo scenario, il panorama...anche senza entrare nei minimi dettagli, per riservatezza. Per chi non si connette da casa, illustri il panorama domiciliare...
> Incomincio io: Lombardia, Pianura Padana, bassa provincia di Varese, "quasi" sul confine Lombardia-Piemonte. Paese di circa 14.000 anime, posto a circa 4 km. in linea d'aria dall'aeroporto intercontinentale di Milano Malpensa. Quando il cielo è limpido, scorgo tutta la catena alpina (in bella mostra il Monte Rosa), le montagne zvizzere e l'Appennino Ligure. Zona periferica, tranquilla...un pizzico di rumore causato da aerei ed elicotteri, ma sopportabile per chi è abituato.
> Saluti a tutti!
> Airforever


Topolinia.
Scorgo le alpi anche quando piove.
Centro storico.
2 strade che si incrociano in cui si collocano casa, ufficio, luoghi di ritrovo, ufficio del bas, ufficio del cialtry, posto di lavoro di grugno.


----------



## Old Angel (9 Marzo 2008)

In provincia di Cuneo, alle porte del Roero e delle Langhe.....vino formaggio tartufo e.....NUTELLA!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (9 Marzo 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> dalla finestra dello studio vedo da sorrento a capoposillipo; penultimo piano di un palazzo di sei, in una strada in salita, pochi palazzi davanti





Lettrice ha detto:


> Dalla finestra del mio ufficio vedo il coffee shop Blue Lagoon...


Dalla finestra io vedo... 
Beh, ad esempio ieri sera mi sono sporta dalla finestra per l'unica sigaretta e sento la voce del bas che proprio in quel momento va a prendere la macchina, brontolando perchè non trova le chiavi. Sento voce di femmina... Sbircio, ma era la figlia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Marzo 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Dalla finestra io vedo...
> Beh, ad esempio ieri sera mi sono sporta dalla finestra per l'unica sigaretta e sento la voce del bas che proprio in quel momento va a prendere la macchina, brontolando perchè non trova le chiavi. Sento voce di femmina... Sbircio, ma era la figlia.


Caspiterina! Hai...la finestra sul cortile...di Topolinia tutto intorno a te...


----------



## Old Holly (9 Marzo 2008)

*OT*



Italia1 ha detto:


> poteranno quotidiananmente


Siccome che sono cecata, con questo avatar ti avevo scambiato per casa71
e son due ore che  leggo i tuoi post e pensavo fossero i suoi!!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (9 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Caspiterina! Hai...la finestra sul cortile...di Topolinia tutto intorno a te...


Questo ti assicuro che è troppo anche per topolinia.


----------



## Old blondie (10 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nebbiopoli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


















siamo concittadine allora!
anch'io...da Nebbiopoli!!!!


----------



## Old blondie (10 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Hinterland est-milano....
> Abbastanza triste, ma....


 
dai...ma almeno tu un po' di verde lo vedi!


----------



## Old piubelpaesaggio (10 Marzo 2008)

Quel densissimo formicaio di formiche di tutti colori che ogni giorno a tutte le ore affollano le sue vie, aspettano i suoi tram, non guardano il suo cielo, respirano i suoi veleni.

Tutte le mattine i marciapiedi sono pieni di gente sconosciuta e di sguardi che nascondono mille storie, di volti scavati dalla vita ognuno troppo nervoso per poterle raccontare o toppo di fretta per poterci pensare.

Milioni di volti. E ogni volta penso che ognuno di loro potrei essere stato io.

Ma lontano da questi ritmi da fiatone, mi aspettano la mia casa e la mia gente sul mare più bello e più vero.

Un po' Milano e un po' Sicilia.


----------



## tatitati (10 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao fanciulle, ciao ometti, più di una volta mi sono chiesto dove abitate, inteso com'è la vostra zona di residenza, lo scenario, il panorama...anche senza entrare nei minimi dettagli, per riservatezza. Per chi non si connette da casa, illustri il panorama domiciliare...
> Incomincio io: Lombardia, Pianura Padana, bassa provincia di Varese, "quasi" sul confine Lombardia-Piemonte. Paese di circa 14.000 anime, posto a circa 4 km. in linea d'aria dall'aeroporto intercontinentale di Milano Malpensa. Quando il cielo è limpido, scorgo tutta la catena alpina (in bella mostra il Monte Rosa), le montagne zvizzere e l'Appennino Ligure. Zona periferica, tranquilla...un pizzico di rumore causato da aerei ed elicotteri, ma sopportabile per chi è abituato.
> Saluti a tutti!
> Airforever


lo sai caro vicino di casa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




solo che il mio loculo conta 3000 anime d'estate. quaranta minuti da malpensa. vedo il monterosa dal finestrone posteriore della casa nonché il lago e il san carlone  

	
	
		
		
	


	




bacio


----------



## tatitati (10 Marzo 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> In provincia di Cuneo, alle porte del Roero e delle Langhe.....vino formaggio tartufo e.....NUTELLA!!!!


così mi uccidi...


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2008)

Cagliari, nell'antico quartiere della Marina....l'angiporto. Una specie di kasba, insomma. Un appartamentino ristrutturato con una terrazza che mi permette di vedere tutto il golfo.


----------



## brugola (10 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dalla finestra del mio ufficio vedo il coffee shop Blue Lagoon...


quanto ti invidio!! Ma sei per lavoro ad amsterdam o ci vivi da tanto?
è il mio sogno andare a vivere ad amsterdam


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> quanto ti invidio!! Ma sei per lavoro ad amsterdam o ci vivi da tanto?
> è il mio sogno andare a vivere ad amsterdam


a me l'unica volta che ho visto Amsterdam è piaciuta un botto.
splendida scenograficamente e gente aperta, allegra  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , disponibile.
anche a me piacerebbe viverci.
Abito zona sud milano e mi piace ma il mio sogno è tornare a vivere a Genova dove ho vissuto una decina d'anni.
anche in toscana però non mi spiacerebbe..


----------



## Lettrice (10 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> quanto ti invidio!! Ma sei per lavoro ad amsterdam o ci vivi da tanto?
> è il mio sogno andare a vivere ad amsterdam


Ci vivo da circa 3 anni... trasferita per ammore, strappata dalla mia amata Londra 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ma ora ci rimango perche' son mecenaria...


----------



## brugola (10 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci vivo da circa 3 anni... trasferita per ammore, strappata dalla mia amata Londra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il tuo ganzo non ha un amico?


----------



## Lettrice (10 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> il tuo ganzo non ha un amico?


Non ti consiglio gli olandesi... anzi te li sconsiglio vivamente...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ti consiglio gli olandesi... anzi te li sconsiglio vivamente...



perchè???


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Marzo 2008)

Pavia! 
A parte il clima veramente tremendo è una città molto antica ed ancora vivibile. Tranquilla e bella anche se poco valorizzata.
E' circondata dalle bellissime colline dell'Oltrepò anche se è in piena pianura. Adoro il paesaggio rilassante della pianura, è ampio senza essere sconfinato e vi si vedono tutti i colori delle stagioni. Il Po' poi è bellissimo al tramonto (anche il Ticino). So che ci sono posti di una bellezza più eclatante e sfacciata  ma credo che la pianura sia nel mio cuore, non fa parte di me nessun altro paesaggio.


----------



## La Lupa (10 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Puglia, già lo sapete.
> Cittadina di circa 56.000 anime, sul mare, splendida, con un centro storico invidiabile!
> Sempre viva, dicono che qui si faccia la bella vita, per via dei locali e del movimento di gente che c'è, sia d'estate che d'inverno, sul porto e nei dintorni del centro storico.
> Casa mia è nel centro della città, a poche centinaia di metri c'è la piazza principale ma ancor più vicino è il mare....
> Il panorama non è un granchè, perchè intorno ci sono i palazzi, ma è in una strada interna, quindi c'è parecchio silenzio e tranquillità...


Ma... è mica quel posto meraviglioso che incomincia per G e finisce per I???


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Siccome che sono cecata, con questo avatar ti avevo scambiato per casa71
> e son due ore che leggo i tuoi post e pensavo fossero i suoi!!!!!








































e si che io sono un deficiente!


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Marzo 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> dai...ma almeno tu un po' di verde lo vedi!


Ah bella blondie...io abito davanti alla provinciale cassanese...non so se mi spiego....


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> quanto ti invidio!! Ma sei per lavoro ad amsterdam o ci vivi da tanto?
> è il mio sogno andare a vivere ad amsterdam


non se n'era accorto nessuno.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















ma ti sta inseguendo la narcotici?


----------



## Old Confù (10 Marzo 2008)

Confusa....from SICILY....paese di 50.000 abitanti, per lo + ormai militari...c'è 1 porto piuttosto importante....Un tempo paesello vivo, ora moria generale, riesce ad animarsi d'estate un pò!Zona di scogliera carina ad est....Polo industriale ad Ovest...dalla mia finestra vedo questo, ma descritto fa + schifo che vederlo(il risultato nn è male)...tra altre 2 CITTà sicule importanti e chi è siciliano già avrà capito dove sto!!!Tutto sommato ci sono legatissima!!!


----------



## Lettrice (10 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non se n'era accorto nessuno....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magari e' della narcotici...


----------



## Old Holly (10 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e si che io sono un deficiente!


Sai com'è, ho una certa età e ho confuso le antenne....


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Magari e' della narcotici...


mmmmmmmmmmm.........è furrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrba............


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Magari e' della narcotici...


naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! posso testimoniarlo


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... è mica quel posto meraviglioso che incomincia per G e finisce per I???


G........I??????
No Lupa..... Ti riferisci a Gallipoli?
No, sono parecchio più a nord.....


----------



## MK (11 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> G........I??????
> No Lupa..... Ti riferisci a Gallipoli?
> No, sono parecchio più a nord.....


 
Non mi piace Gallipoli... è stata una grande delusione...


----------



## Iris (11 Marzo 2008)

Roma. Quartiere Pignatelli.


----------



## Old amarax (11 Marzo 2008)

*io invece...*

sono in provincia di Napoli,ai piedi del Vesuvio e lo vedo ...dal lato opposto mare,Capri ed Ischia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...per miracolo(?) non vivo il problema dell'immondizia e sarebbe una solelandia...ma oggi :c_laugh 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   iove da far paura


----------



## Old amarax (11 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Non mi piace Gallipoli... è stata una grande delusione..*.


 
Ma ha un mare splendido


----------



## Old Mab (11 Marzo 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Ma ha un mare splendido


 
Il salento è tutto splendido.
non c'è un solo posto del quale non abbia un ricordo meraviglioso.

Io di dove sono lo dissi.. oggi vi spiace se mi astengo?
tanto sto in periferia: vedo case, case case e altre case. ci sono due palazzi belli alti che mi tolgono la vista del duomo in lontananza. che sfiga!


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> Il salento è tutto splendido.
> non c'è un solo posto del quale non abbia un ricordo meraviglioso.
> 
> Io di dove sono lo dissi.. oggi vi spiace se mi astengo?
> tanto sto in periferia: vedo case, case case e altre case. ci sono due palazzi belli alti che mi tolgono la vista del duomo in lontananza. che sfiga!


Ci sarò venerdì da quelle parti ...ma anche io non credo che mi potrò beare della vista di duomo e campanile!


----------



## Old unodinoi (11 Marzo 2008)

Bella zona l'Olanda  

	
	
		
		
	


	





*Olanda, polemica su legge "libertina"*


Sesso libero sì, ma cani al guinzaglio. E' la paradossale situazione che si vive in Olanda, che permette rapporti espliciti e completi nei parchi, senza incorrere in alcun reato. Protestano però i padroni dei cani, che d'ora in poi dovranno stare sempre al guinzaglio, in modo da non cadere in tentazione e mordere dove non batte il sole. Per gli amanti a cielo aperto un'unica richiesta: raccogliere preservativi e sigarette post amplesso.

Una bozza di regolamento messa a punto dagli esperti della  polizia dei Paesi Bassi, non ancora in vigore, recita: appartarsi in un giardino pubblico e lasciarsi andare a libere effusioni, dal petting al rapporto sessuale completo, d'ora in poi non dovrà più essere considerato un comportamento perseguibile. ùOviamente vanno seguite alcune regole: rispettare gli orari, appartandosi solo dal tardo pomeriggio in poi; piazzare la coperta lontano dall'area giochi riservata ai bambini; gettare i preservativi e l'eventuale sigaretta negli appositi cestini.
Mentre esultano soprattutto le principali associazioni gay, al grido di: ''Vietare non è mai servito a nulla, e ora stare nei parchi sarà più sicuro'', un po' meno contenti sono invece i proprietari dei cani che, grazie al nuovo regolamento, vedono inasprire le sanzioni verso chi porta a spasso il proprio amico a quattro zampe senza guinzaglio. "Una volta i parchi erano per cani e bambini", si lamentano.


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2008)

che il mio cane si inchiappetti qualcuno prono al parco è disdicevole.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Bella zona l'Olanda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma i cani ,ad una certa ora possono essere lasciati liberi di trombare all'aperto??


----------



## La Lupa (11 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> G........I??????
> No Lupa..... Ti riferisci a Gallipoli?
> No, sono parecchio più a nord.....


Sì... pensavo a Gallipoli.... l'anno passato io & Napo abbiamo preso una casetta nel centro storico... una viuzza accanto al "duomo"... miiiiii.... che ficata!!!!

Stiamo stati da dio!!! Pizzica e mare, pesce e taranta, sole e rosato delle cantine Strusi... 

Ah! 
Che ficata!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2008)

e dopo *dove abitate*..quanto guadagnate?


----------



## La Lupa (11 Marzo 2008)

...ah... 'spetta... non ho detto dove abito...

Io abito nella campagna alla periferia di Genova.

In un posto fichissimo, pare il confine del mondo conosciuto.

Per capirci... stamattina esco dalla porta, sento una rumorata di animali... che non capivo bene... non erano i soliti che abitano da me... alzo la testa e s'era appena levato uno stormo di? Anatre? Oche? Cicogne?... non lo so, non son riuscita a capirlo... ma stavano riprendendo il loro viaggio. Chissà... per la Francia, forse.

E un pò più la... in alto... le seguiva da lontano, il falco.



Poi scendo in città, mi butto in mezzo al traffico, ci metto un'ora e mezza ad arrivare in ufficio e ammazerei chiunque dotato di corde vocali.  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Però abito in un bel posto!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Marzo 2008)

FIATLAND, centro.

Ufficio in pieno centro storico, casa di recentissima costruzione in una delle circoscrizioni centrali, in un vecchio quartiere vicinissimo ad un famoso santuario, esattamente costruita sui corpi dei caduti in battaglia dell'assedio del 1706, quello in cui Luigi XIV  cerco' di conquistare le truppe del Duca di Savoia...

Bacio!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ...ah... 'spetta... non ho detto dove abito...
> 
> Io abito nella campagna alla periferia di Genova.
> 
> ...


che figata Lupacchiotta!! io abitavo a quartiere azzurro a quinto.
Conosci???
io devo tornare a genova! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma devo trovare un zenese come dico io
Maneggi per maritare na figgia


----------



## Iris (11 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e dopo *dove abitate*..quanto guadagnate?


Già . Io sono un soggetto appena conosciuto al fisco.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e dopo *dove abitate*..quanto guadagnate?


Poco spirito ...sapendo il mio lavoro ...sapete anche questo ...ovvero pezzente...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poco spirito ...sapendo il mio lavoro ...sapete anche questo ...ovvero pezzente...


ma allora c'aveva ragione il cinesino!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Marzo 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> sono in provincia di Napoli,ai piedi del Vesuvio e lo vedo ...dal lato opposto mare,Capri ed Ischia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche io a piedi....proprio ai piedi ......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma allora c'aveva ragione il cinesino!!!


Pezzente sì...ma conosciuta "al" fisco!


----------



## La Lupa (11 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che figata Lupacchiotta!! io abitavo a quartiere azzurro a quinto.
> Conosci???
> io devo tornare a genova!
> 
> ...


Ma dai?!?
Bello lì...
Ma se aspetti un zeneize puoi morire, cara.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pezzente sì...ma conosciuta "al" fisco!


proprio per quello pezzente!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma dai?!?
> Bello lì...
> Ma se aspetti un zeneize puoi morire, cara.












 anche perchè sarebbe uno scontro fra titani


----------



## La Lupa (11 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche perchè sarebbe uno scontro fra titani


Perchè?
Tu di dove sei?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Tu di dove sei?


mi su de milan ma ho vissuto 10 anni a genova (quinto)
qualche sana abitudine l'ho presa lì


----------



## Bruja (11 Marzo 2008)

Lago Maggiore, sponda varesina... e ci sto benissimo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2008)

da casa mia vedo il laghetto e le paperette


----------



## Old Vulvia (11 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao fanciulle, ciao ometti, più di una volta mi sono chiesto dove abitate, inteso com'è la vostra zona di residenza, lo scenario, il panorama...anche senza entrare nei minimi dettagli, per riservatezza. Per chi non si connette da casa, illustri il panorama domiciliare...
> Incomincio io: Lombardia, Pianura Padana, bassa provincia di Varese, "quasi" sul confine Lombardia-Piemonte. Paese di circa 14.000 anime, posto a circa 4 km. in linea d'aria dall'aeroporto intercontinentale di Milano Malpensa. Quando il cielo è limpido, scorgo tutta la catena alpina (in bella mostra il Monte Rosa), le montagne zvizzere e l'Appennino Ligure. Zona periferica, tranquilla...un pizzico di rumore causato da aerei ed elicotteri, ma sopportabile per chi è abituato.
> Saluti a tutti!
> Airforever


Ho la residenza a pochi km da Verona ma per lavoro sono praticamente sempre in giro tra Veneto e Lombardia.
Dalla finestra dell'ufficio di Verona vedo l'Adige e in lontananza il Teatro Romano ed il Ponte Pietra.. vista mozzafiato.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> da casa mia vedo il laghetto e le paperette


le paperette se tiri un lembo del laghetto si muovono pure


----------



## Iris (11 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> da casa mia vedo il laghetto e le paperette


 
Ed io la tomba di Cecilia Metella.
Tiè


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2008)

in che senso?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> in che senso?


con chi parli? e come mai la fogliolina non si muove più? è in catalessi?


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2008)

ma si muove!!!! Ho già fatto 301 km!!!


----------



## La Lupa (11 Marzo 2008)

A bè... se la mettete così... io c'ho la finestra dell'ufficio sotto la Lanterna.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Marzo 2008)

*Hasta la vista...*

Io da qua vedo la Madunina nelle palle dell'occhi...

mo' si... mo' no... mo' si... mo' no...

(scusate ce sta er passeggio che me destrae...)


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Io da qua vedo la Madunina nelle palle dell'occhi...
> 
> mo' si... mo' no... mo' si... mo' no...
> 
> (scusate ce sta er passeggio che me destrae...)


 
ma non sei romano???


----------



## Old Holly (11 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma si muove!!!! Ho già fatto 301 km!!!



Allora si sta riposando, perchè adesso è ferma!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (11 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma non sei romano???


io volevo, ma Roma no... 

so' venuto a Milan perche' ha offerto deppiu'...

perche' io valgo, ao'...


----------



## Sterminator (11 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Allora si sta riposando, perchè adesso è ferma!!!!!


se so' scordati d'innaffialla...


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2008)

e ora??
come la vedete??
a me pare sculetti mica da ridere!!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> io volevo, ma Roma no...
> 
> so' venuto a Milan perche' ha offerto deppiu'...
> 
> perche' io valgo, ao'...


non sei romanaccio??
che delusione


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e ora??
> come la vedete??
> a me pare sculetti mica da ridere!!


immobile, dato il mortal respiro stette .......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








te la sei fumata per caso?? è senza vita porella


----------



## Sterminator (11 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e ora??
> come la vedete??
> a me pare sculetti mica da ridere!!


eh gia'... e' arrapante proprio...


----------



## Sterminator (11 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sei romanaccio??
> che delusione


???

razzista del menga... se te incoccio... 

Ps: ma in che zona de Milan riposano le tue quattr'ossa?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ???
> 
> razzista del menga... se te incoccio...
> 
> Ps: ma in che zona de Milan riposano le tue quattr'ossa?


questo giovane virgulto in fiore abita zona sud de milan
Ma chettefrega??


----------



## Sterminator (11 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> questo giovane virgulto in fiore abita zona sud de milan
> Ma chettefrega??


ao' se te ne annavi a Genova me poteva interessa' l'appartamento... ma dato che sei sudicia nun m'interessa.... se po' servi' a me me piace only zona noddica... (cosi' so' piu' vicino a Berghem... pota..)

Ps: sorvolo sul fiore che essendo periodo de potature, nun sia mai...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' se te ne annavi a Genova me poteva interessa' l'appartamento... ma dato che sei sudicia nun m'interessa.... se po' servi' a me me piace only zona noddica... (cosi' so' piu' vicino a Berghem... pota..)
> 
> Ps: sorvolo sul fiore che essendo periodo de potature, nun sia mai...


sudicia??


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sudicia??


quella là ha parlato!


----------



## Old Holly (11 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> immobile, dato il mortal respiro stette ..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la "foglia" immemore orba di tanto spiro......


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2008)

devo andare dal callista e sono in crisi..come mi si toccano i piedi rido come una deficiente..
ce la farà ad estirpar l'insana propaggine callosa senza che mi ribalti troppe volte???


----------



## Sterminator (11 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sudicia??


embe'???

perche' der sud come se dice?

del nodd...noddica...der sud... sudicia...ao' ma che voj??


----------



## Sterminator (11 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> quella là ha parlato!


CHI... CHI???


----------



## Old Holly (11 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> devo andare dal callista e sono in crisi..come mi si toccano i piedi rido come una deficiente..
> ce la farà ad estirpar l'insana propaggine callosa senza che mi ribalti troppe volte???



Soffri di solletico?  Io per fortuna non ho calli.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> embe'???
> 
> perche' der sud come se dice?
> 
> del nodd...noddica...der sud... sudicia...ao' ma che voj??


ehm,,, sei venuto su a prendere ossigeno??


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Soffri di solletico?  Io per fortuna non ho calli.


da morire.
E' il primo.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ehm,,, sei venuto su a prendere ossigeno??


no per inquinare...

infatti missione compiuta... lascero' scorie (mi fija)... sempre se nun emigra da Zapatero... gia' ci ha lasciati una mia nipote...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> no per inquinare...
> 
> infatti missione compiuta... lascero' scorie (mi fija)... sempre se nun emigra da Zapatero... gia' ci ha lasciati una mia nipote...


dicevo dalla stanza 101, stordito


----------



## Sterminator (11 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dicevo dalla stanza 101, stordito


...depistavo... 

e' che so' impicciato..... ho poco tempo... (e meno male)


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> devo andare dal callista e sono in crisi..come mi si toccano i piedi rido come una deficiente..
> ce la farà ad estirpar l'insana propaggine callosa senza che mi ribalti troppe volte???


oddio .
ehm
poveretto
pace all'anima sua


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> oddio .
> ehm
> poveretto
> pace all'anima sua


s'tarda..


----------



## Old fun (11 Marzo 2008)

*piccolo paesino*

in provincia di Mantova, proprio sul fiume Po, praticamente il confine fra Lombardia ed Emila Romagna, piena pianura padana, tanta umidità, diverse zanzare, per il resto un posto tranquillo e calmo dove far crescere i figli (se uno ne ha o ne vuole avere), vivo (sarebbe meglio dire dormo) in un appartemento con vista su piscina in un quartiere residenziale di recente costruzione.
Il mio paese è famoso per la produzione di articoli per la casa e articoli di arredo....
Se qualcuno è appassionato di Rugby, ha capito di dove sono......
Air, se vuoi andare a vedere Don Camillo, ti ci porto io a Brescello, e se vuoi ti ci porto in bici......
Collegandomi ad altra domanda, conosciuto al fisco, e mio malgrado anche ben voluto.....


----------



## Bruja (11 Marzo 2008)

*fun*



fun ha detto:


> in provincia di Mantova, proprio sul fiume Po, praticamente il confine fra Lombardia ed Emila Romagna, piena pianura padana, tanta umidità, diverse zanzare, per il resto un posto tranquillo e calmo dove far crescere i figli (se uno ne ha o ne vuole avere), vivo (sarebbe meglio dire dormo) in un appartemento con vista su piscina in un quartiere residenziale di recente costruzione.
> Il mio paese è famoso per la produzione di articoli per la casa e articoli di arredo....
> Se qualcuno è appassionato di Rugby, ha capito di dove sono......
> Air, se vuoi andare a vedere Don Camillo, ti ci porto io a Brescello, e se vuoi ti ci porto in bici......
> Collegandomi ad altra domanda, conosciuto al fisco, e mio malgrado anche ben voluto.....


Senti un po' .... non sono appassionata di rugby ma per caso nel tuo paese ci sono le migliori angurie della pianura Padana??? 
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> oddio .
> ehm
> poveretto
> pace all'anima sua


ehm, credo pagherò una tassa extra


----------



## Old fun (11 Marzo 2008)

*ebbene si*



Bruja ha detto:


> Senti un po' .... non sono appassionata di rugby ma per caso nel tuo paese ci sono le migliori angurie della pianura Padana???
> Bruja


così dicono, anzi c'è proprio una sagra...


----------



## Bruja (11 Marzo 2008)

*ok*



fun ha detto:


> così dicono, anzi c'è proprio una sagra...


 
Allora mia madre e mia nonna sono nate nel paese di fronte a te e a un tiro di schioppo da Brescello 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2008)

nella provincia genovese, in mezzo al verde.
che poi, noi ,
modestamente...tra mare e monti siamo equidistanti


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> nella provincia genovese, in mezzo al verde.
> che poi, noi ,
> modestamente...tra mare e monti siamo equidistanti


Io ancora mi sogno la focaccia calda con il lardo che mangiai 7 anni fa in Liguria... questi sono i dogni che io chiamo erotici.... focaccia calda e lardo di colonnata...


----------



## Old Italia1 (11 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ancora mi sogno la focaccia calda con il lardo che mangiai 7 anni fa in Liguria... questi sono i dogni che io chiamo erotici.... focaccia calda e lardo di colonnata...


il sesso dovrebbe far dimagrire, non il contrario...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> il sesso dovrebbe far dimagrire, non il contrario...


Allora io non lo devo fare.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ciao tesò!


----------



## Old Italia1 (11 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Allora io non lo devo fare....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ci sono anche persone che pur mangiando questo mondo e quell'altro non ingrassano.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ciao Tesoruzzo!!!!!!!!!!!!
Un bacio...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> *ci sono anche persone che pur mangiando questo mondo e quell'altro non ingrassano....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Appunto.... IO!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (11 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Appunto.... IO!!!!!!!


e allora, farai sesso senza dimagrire!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e allora, farai sesso senza dimagrire!!!!!!


Infatti.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (11 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Infatti.....


----------



## Verena67 (12 Marzo 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Come si legge nel mio profilo - piuttosto esauriente , contrariamente a tutti gli altri , volutamente lacunosi - abito a Ferrara , dove peraltro sono nato ; .


 
io vado spesso a Ferrara perché ci abita la mia amica! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Bellissima città! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Marzo 2008)

Castiglione dei Pepoli in provincia di Bologna - umido, noioso, spopolato tranne per l'estate ... unico vero vantaggio è la vicinanza della natura e del lago Brasimone in estate - per fare due passi nella quiete quasi assoluta.


----------



## Iago (14 Marzo 2008)

temporaneamente a Ercolano, un pochino in alto, vedo da Capo di Sorrento passando per Capri, poi Ischia, capoposillipo e tutta Napoli, e alla spalle il Vesuvio

(se invece stavo a Capri, avrei visto Ercolano...vuoi mettere...? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Bruja (14 Marzo 2008)

*Iago*



Iago ha detto:


> temporaneamente a Ercolano, un pochino in alto, vedo da Capo di Sorrento passando per Capri, poi Ischia, capoposillipo e tutta Napoli, e alla spalle il Vesuvio
> 
> (se invece stavo a Capri, avrei visto Ercolano...vuoi mettere...?
> 
> ...


 
Ercolano???  ........ vedi, se ci avessi abitato circa 2000 anni fa saresti passato alla storia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   (comunque meglio così, come avremmo fatto senza il nostro Iaghetto) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lele51 (16 Marzo 2008)

*a.....*

Vicino a Conegliano Veneto, dalla finestra le Prealpi innevate, ed il Prosecco è di rigore per l'aperitivo, anche se dopo un pò ci si stanca... ostregheta!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ercolano??? ........ vedi, se ci avessi abitato circa 2000 anni fa saresti passato alla storia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qualche Indiana Jones (io) l'avrebbe ritrovato....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e studiato....


----------



## Iago (16 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ercolano???  ........ vedi, se ci avessi abitato circa 2000 anni fa saresti passato alla storia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...e sai che non sono mai andato a vedere gli scavi? nè con la scuola da bambino, nè quando è venuto qualcuno da fuori...e dicono che sono più interessanti di quelli di Pompei
(comunque meglio così,  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   grazie)


----------



## Iago (16 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Qualche Indiana Jones (io) l'avrebbe ritrovato....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si possono studiare anche i vivi!!
...mica solo i morti


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Marzo 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> si possono studiare anche i *vivi*!!
> ...mica solo i morti


Soprattutto i vivi, direi.... 






















Ciao Iagone!


----------



## Iago (16 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Soprattutto i vivi, direi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ciao Giusina...sto organizzando la festa di primavera...ci verrai?


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Marzo 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ciao Giusina...sto organizzando la festa di primavera...ci verrai?


E dove?


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E dove?
























   attenta al lupo


----------



## Iago (16 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E dove?


----------



## Iago (16 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> attenta al lupo



me fatt murìì


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Marzo 2008)

Non ho capito.... adesso faccio io la faccia così: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Uffa e dai non mi prendete in giro!


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> me fatt murìì


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non ho capito.... adesso faccio io la faccia così:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iago (16 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non ho capito.... adesso faccio io la faccia così:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma nessuna presa in giro....sto organizzando un festino 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 appena decido dove lo comunico, ma perchè il tuo assenso cambia in base al sito?




































...sto pensando a un posto in cui si può "spogliare" dalle catene che il nostro io ci impone


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Marzo 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ma nessuna presa in giro....sto organizzando un festino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io pensavo ad una festa vera, non virtuale!!!!
Purchè non sia in 101, lì non mi vogliono....


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ma nessuna presa in giro....sto organizzando un festino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iago (16 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma io pensavo ad una festa vera, non virtuale!!!!
> Purchè non sia in 101, lì non mi vogliono....


per la festa vera...potrò fare quella di mezza estate, e quindi c'è ancora tempo

tornando seri, non credo che lo spirito della 101 sia quello di "non accettazione"...sennò non ho capito nulla

...è palpabile la spaccatura del forum, come dice anche admin, ma la vedo una cosa risolvibile (se nessuno ci si impunta...) 
e tutti vissero felici e contenti


----------



## Iago (16 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


>



t'è piaciut???


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> t'è piaciut???



Si ... e 'ggia' ... quali nobili propositi vela/ricopre l'invito


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Marzo 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> per la festa vera...potrò fare quella di mezza estate, e quindi c'è ancora tempo
> 
> tornando seri, non credo che lo spirito della 101 sia quello di "non accettazione"...sennò non ho capito nulla
> 
> ...


No Iago, assolutamente, non si tratta di non sentirmi accettata, solo che mi sembra di non essere simpatica a tutti, e non mi va che si spezzi questa atmosfera. 

Avete finito di ridere??????


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No Iago, assolutamente, non si tratta di non sentirmi accettata, solo che mi sembra di non essere simpatica a tutti, e non mi va che si spezzi questa atmosfera.
> 
> Avete finito di ridere??????


No no ... io non rido, anzi ti capisco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> per la festa vera...potrò fare quella di mezza estate, e quindi c'è ancora tempo
> 
> tornando seri, non credo che lo spirito della 101 sia quello di "non accettazione"...sennò non ho capito nulla
> 
> ...


Iago non capisco questa osservazione...
Il forum è un luogo virtuale mica è un gruppo (classe, squadra, gruppo di lavoro) che qualcuno deve gestire per ottenere spirito di gruppo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non vedo il problema di dover ricomporre una spaccatura.
Si è verificato da mesi che c'era difficoltà a comunicare tra persone diverse.
Del resto nel reale certe persone le frequenterei ancor meno di quanto ho fatto qua e ...la cosa è reciproca.
Mica si può piacere a tutti.
Quasi sempre non ci importa neppure di non piacere a persone che non ci piacciono... 
Ammetto che sono rimasta delusa da alcune persone che mi avevano chiesto e avevano trovato conforto e rispetto. Ma non ne faccio una malattia. Ho superato il tradimento di un rapporto trentennale...queste sono quisquiglie e pinzillacchere..


----------



## Iago (16 Marzo 2008)

*ok*

eh...vabbè....


----------



## Iago (16 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Iago non capisco questa osservazione...
> * Il forum è un luogo virtuale mica è un gruppo (classe, squadra, gruppo di lavoro)* che qualcuno deve gestire per ottenere spirito di gruppo...
> 
> 
> ...



appunto per questo ho sentito la necessità di fare questa osservazione...se un forum intero non è un gruppo...figuriamoci come si può accettare che in un forum ci siano più gruppi??

(e proprio perchè sono quisquilie, non si possono paragonare a tradimenti, ovviamente parlo per me...e non tornerò più sull'argomento)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> appunto per questo ho sentito la necessità di fare questa osservazione...se un forum intero non è un gruppo...figuriamoci come si può accettare che in un forum ci siano più gruppi??
> 
> (e proprio perchè sono quisquilie, non si possono paragonare a tradimenti, ovviamente parlo per me...e non tornerò più sull'argomento)


Si può accettare tranquillamente.


----------



## Bruja (17 Marzo 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si può accettare tranquillamente.


 
Su Persa cerchiamo di non essere fiscali..... il Lupone Iago sta cercando di divbentare un Lupo De Lupis....  egevoliamolo..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Iago (17 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Su Persa cerchiamo di non essere fiscali..... il Lupone Iago sta cercando di divbentare un Lupo De Lupis....  egevoliamolo.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...vedete chi capisceee!!!


























sei un capricorno DOC


----------



## Old amarax (18 Marzo 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> , un pochino in alto, vedo da Capo di Sorrento passando per Capri, poi Ischia, capoposillipo e tutta Napoli, e alla spalle il Vesuvio
> 
> (se invece stavo a Capri, avrei visto Ercolano...vuoi mettere...?
> 
> ...




















 siamo a pochi km.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  magari ci incontriamo al bar Vesuvius e non lo sappiamo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (18 Marzo 2008)

*O.T.*



Iago ha detto:


> ...vedete chi capisceee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talmente DOC che ho comprato una stupenda targhetta d'epoca da un rigattiere a cui non ho saputo resistere.... la metterò all'ingresso:

ENTREE INTERDITE AUX CASSE-PIEDS






















Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (18 Marzo 2008)

Io ci tenevo a dire che da me ieri sera si sono svegliate le ranocchie.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' primavera!!!!!


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io ci tenevo a dire che da me ieri sera si sono svegliate le ranocchie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e da me allora??? le papere hanno dietro una filera di paperotti gialli pulcino che se ne vanno a fare il bagno nel lago...
sono troppo avanti..


----------



## Lettrice (18 Marzo 2008)

Qua stamattina nevicava...


----------



## Bruja (18 Marzo 2008)

*Ops*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Qua stamattina nevicava...


Non é che il meteo in Olanda prende delle cantonate ed é rimasto a Natale.... prova ad informarlo che siamo a Pasqua..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2008)

son sempre più invidiosa di lettrice


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> son sempre più invidiosa di lettrice


Con quella fogliolina lì...qualche sospetto ci era venuto!!


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Con quella fogliolina lì...qualche sospetto ci era venuto!!


ma cosa ti viene in mente??? io adoro amsterdam per i suoi canali, il suo clima e i suo mulini a vento!!


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma cosa ti viene in mente??? io adoro amsterdam per i suoi canali, il suo clima e i suo mulini a vento!!


io pure.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

io ci tenevo a dire che persino qui in padania pianura sono fiorite le magnolie.

alla faccia delle neve in olanda.


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2008)

che poi ci siano quei deliziosi localini dove ti offrono le specialità della casa è solo un plus...


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io ci tenevo a dire che persino qui in padania pianura sono fiorite le magnolie.
> 
> alla faccia delle neve in olanda.


Puglia: piena di fiori.....


----------



## Lettrice (18 Marzo 2008)

E io me ne fotto...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> che poi ci siano quei deliziosi localini dove ti offrono le specialità della casa è solo un plus...


eh sii..si...sisiiiiii


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Puglia: piena di fiori.....


 

immagino Femmina....chissà che profumi...

vicino al mare sai?


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E io me ne fotto...


 

e pure io


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> immagino Femmina....chissà che profumi...
> 
> vicino al mare sai?


Ieri ed oggi il tempo è stato un pò grigio....
Ma ci sono fiori ovunque.... E si, il profumo del mare si sente.... ah che bellezza!


----------



## Lettrice (18 Marzo 2008)

Qua c'e' profumo di ben altre piante...roba bona... che se si secca la pianta  manco dispiace...


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Qua c'e' profumo di ben altre piante...roba bona... che se si secca la pianta manco dispiace...


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Qua c'e' profumo di ben altre piante...roba bona... che se si secca la pianta manco dispiace...


che infame!!!


----------



## Bruja (18 Marzo 2008)

*brugola*



brugola ha detto:


> che infame!!!


 
Tu provochi e quella risponde.... sempre jena è!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> che infame!!!


doppia infame.


----------

